# Samules' Ultimate Unit Battle #2



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well here comes game number two!
For this round the point limit is two hundred fifty and the round sequence is as follows.
Roll off for first shot and charge.
First unit fires, second unit fires, First unit assaults
WITHOUT renewal of units (e.g. casualties remain and one shot weapons are still used up): Second unit fires, First unit fires, second unit charges.
Repeat until one side is wiped out.

Flamers will hit 1d6+1 targets but only 1d6+3 flamers may fire at a time. Blast weapons will hit 1d3+2 models -1 per 2 inches of scatter rolled. Large blasts hit 2d3+4 models -1 per 2 inches of scatter rolled. (naturally BS will reduce scatter) Against large bases hits from templates are halved. Against vehicles 1 is hit with a fifty percent chance of the blast partially hitting another. If more than 5 inches of scatter are rolled then there a d6 is rolled. On 1-2 then it hits as normal, on 3-4 it partially hits one and on a 5-6 it misses. A little complicated but not too bad.

Well! This game will have 16 contestants (unless I get 32 entries) and will start next monday. Filler units will be:
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor (I hope these warlocks will not be so unfortunate as previously... Eldar Fajitas...)

Entrants:
Jaysen
Dawnstar
ckcrawford
Grokfrog
lokis222
Spanner94ezekiel
VicGin
Zodd
mynameisgrax
eyescrossed
MetalHandKerchief


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

What are the restrictions for unit selection? This sounds like fun!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

GW or FW most recent version, that's it!


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds fun! I'll be entering.

Also, how do you determine if the centre of a template is over a vehicle to see if Strength is halved or not? Or did I miss something?

Also, Flamers seem a bit... Powerful.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, a Land Raider Redeemer would be kinda OP'd if it could hit with both flame templates for full effect.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah but what is that redeemer going to do against an ironclad? Remember you have to be prepared for anything. The specialized will die.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, it will definitely be an interesting game. I'm betting on TH/SS termies.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

jaysen said:


> I'm betting on TH/SS termies.


It'll probably come down to this.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

PM submitted. 

This prolly won't work.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Yeah, it will definitely be an interesting game. I'm betting on TH/SS termies.


I hope I get TH/SS Termies every match up :so_happy:


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Entry In :victory:

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck everyone. I'm bringing my C'tan sword wielding daemon prince. He ignores ALL saves, to include invulnerables, Muwahahaha.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well last chance to join everyone! On monday I will start a-rollin.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well here are the matches for round 1! Rolls will be up on next Monday.



Jaysen
Blood Angel devastator squad
-5 marines
-3 plasma cannons
-1 multimelta
-1 powerfist on sergeant (also armed with bolter)
Vs
Dawnstar
29 Shoota Boys w/ 2 Rokkit Launcha's
1 Nob w/ Power Claw, Rokkit Launcha and Bosspole

ckcrawford
Great Unclean One
-Breath of Chaos
-Aura of Decay
-Cloud of Flies
-unholy might
-instrument of chaos
Vs
Grokfrog
5 Legion of the Damnned
-Plasma Pistol
-Power Weapon
-Meltagun
-Heavy Flamer

lokis222
Daemon Prince
-Iron hide,
-Unholy might
-Mark of tzeentch
-Bolt of tzeentch
-Breath of chaos
-Boon of mutation
Vs
Spanner94ezekiel
land speeder squadron (C:SM)
- multimelta and typhoon launcher
- heavy flamer and tornado pattern multimelta
- multimelta and tornado pattern heavy flamer

VicGin
Necron Lord
-Warscythe
-Phase Shifter
-Phylactery
-Destroyer Body
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor

Zodd
Ork Tankbustas
-14 Boyz, 2 with tankhammers
-1 Nob with powerklaw
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor

Mynameisgrax
Necron Monolith
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor

Eyescrossed
5 Dark Eldar Beastmasters (one with a Venom Blade), 
-8 Razorwing Flocks 
-5 Khymerae 
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor

MetalHandKerchief
20 DE Kabalites
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

A Monolith?  Grax, I salute you! 

For now though, my beloved Legion have to cleanse a foul overgrown Nurgling...

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Mynameisgrax wins then doesn't he? The Warlocks are actually the most dangerous unit in the contest to the Monolith so should be interesting to see if it explodes round 1 to Witchblades.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well the tankhammers are pretty nasty too and if they both beat the locks then there you go. (oh yes and the klaw is S9 with FC)


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Grax is now the king of cheese, 88*).


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Grax is now the king of cheese, 88*).


Yup. But with no restrictions, everyone knew that one was coming from somewhere.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Fuuu You Started Without Me Again


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Samules said:


> Well the tankhammers are pretty nasty too and if they both beat the locks then there you go. (oh yes and the klaw is S9 with FC)


The Klaw will only be S8 (unmodified Strength again Monoliths) but the Tank Hammers are decent. The Locks still have the beast chance of blowing it up, they're almost guaranteed to get some sort of Pen on it.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Minizke1 said:


> Fuuu You Started Without Me Again


Sorry, It WAS up here for a week though. Should I PM you next time?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I was waiting to see an Imperial Guard combined squad of 100 Conscripts. :laugh: Oh well.

EDIT: If this had been 300pts I think all Necron players would know what they'd take. *evil grin*


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry everyone...I...I just couldn't not take it. 

Good luck ^_^


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Samules said:


> Sorry, It WAS up here for a week though. Should I PM you next time?


Nah, I'm not actually upset. If you did though I'd be absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Sorry everyone...I...I just couldn't not take it.
> 
> Good luck ^_^


Its ok Grax, we'll just be content in the knowledge that there's a special circle of hell reserved for cheesy toy soldier players :biggrin:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Well round one results are up! (P.S. when I say "Up by monday I mean, unless our house catches on fire I will have it up by then at the very latest.)

Jaysen
Blood Angel devastator squad
-5 marines
-3 plasma cannons
-1 multimelta
-1 powerfist on sergeant (also armed with bolter)
Vs
Dawnstar
29 Shoota Boys w/ 2 Rokkit Launcha's
1 Nob w/ Power Claw, Rokkit Launcha and Bosspole

The Angels do not succumb to the black rage and open fire with 7 plasma cannon hits, 1 multi-melta hit and eight bolter hits. 8 orks are vaporized and 3 get shot to death. The boyz step up and hit with 2 rokkits and 11 shoota shots. Four Regular marines and the multi-melta go down. They make their leadership and rally just in time to be hit by a wall of green muscle. One ork eats a plasma cannon to the face before the Angels are pounded into a new tea set for the warboss.

Dawnstar moves on.

ckcrawford
Great Unclean One
-Breath of Chaos
-Aura of Decay
-Cloud of Flies
-unholy might
-instrument of chaos
Vs
Grokfrog
5 Legion of the Damnned
-Plasma Pistol
-Power Weapon
-Meltagun
-Heavy Flamer

The disgusting mass of rotting flesh waddles forward and belches upon the cursed marines. One standard marine is wilted away by the evil gas. The Daemonic aura absorbs all return fire except a single bolter shell wich strikes the thing in its bulbous chest. The GUO shambles into battle and munches the heavy flamer. The marines make their fearless test and back off to open fire again and knock another wound off with the bolter. The noxious breath does nothing to the aura of power surrounding the marines and the shambling chase continues. The sergeant deals a wound to the blob leaving it at one left! The squad is then eaten by the mass of unholy noxious blubber.

Ckcrawford moves on.

lokis222
Daemon Prince
-Iron hide,
-Unholy might
-Mark of tzeentch
-Bolt of tzeentch
-Breath of chaos
-Boon of mutation
Vs
Spanner94ezekiel
land speeder squadron (C:SM)
- multimelta and typhoon launcher
- heavy flamer and tornado pattern multimelta
- multimelta and tornado pattern heavy flamer

A blast of unholy burning energy surges forward but fails to damage the speeders. 3 wounds are dealt by the furious storm of fire and missiles. However the power of the chaos gods cannot be undone and the first speeder takes a glance while the other two are penertrated and destroyed. The Typhoon missile launcher is ripped off by the furious chaos prince. The speeder rapidly backs off and sprays the prince with lava. His daemonic aura absorbs it and he hurls a bolt of rainbow doom through the speeder causing it to explode.

Lokis222 moves on.

VicGin
Necron Lord
-Warscythe
-Phase Shifter
-Phylactery 
-Destroyer Body
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor

The storm of fire does nothing to the lord and he charges forward but enhance gives the locks the first blows and they drop the lord. He stands up again with his full three wounds! The process repeats and he stands up with one wound. He is knocked down again. He stands up with three wounds and is knocked down and gets up with 2 wounds before being hit down again. Until at last after ten resurrections he survives, kills two warlocks and they run even with embolden.

VicGin moves on.

Zodd
Ork Tankbustas
-14 Boyz, 2 with tankhammers
-1 Nob with powerklaw
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor
The three normal locks and the enhance lock bite rockets to the face and 13 boyz are torn apart by lightning. Both squads decide to stick around and only the nob with 1 mound and the enhance warlock are left after a brutal close combat phase. The nob miraculously survives the pistol and three witchblade strikes to rip the lock in half.

Mynameisgrax
Necron Monolith
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor

One normal lock goes down to the regular guns and one normal and one destructor lock is dropped by the big gun. The Monolith is immobilized, receives two weapon destroyed and is given a serious headache. Two more warlocks are blasted to death and the monolith is blown to pieces by a lucky sword swipe and a warlock dies in the ensuing explosion.

Filler moves on.

Eyescrossed
5 Dark Eldar Beastmasters (one with a Venom Blade), 
-8 Razorwing Flocks 
-5 Khymerae 
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor

Two regular locks are gunned down by splinter pods and the cascade of psychic energy burns 1 flock of combat pigeons and a wound from another. The pistols kill one more birdy. The embolden and regular locks are killed by the beastmasters but the khymerae are unsuccessful. The second flock takes two more wounds but keeps on fluttering and the razorwings peck the warlocks to death.

Eyescrossed moves on.

MetalHandKerchief
20 DE Kabalites
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor

All the warlocks die. The end.

Metalhandkerchief moves on.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thought I was fubar. GG.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Good show, Dawnstar! You were probably the one opponent I had the least chance against. Good luck with the tanks.

-- OMG, the monolithe is destroyed in round 1? Is there gonna be a loser's bracket?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you kind sir  Well fought indeed


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Samules said:


> Mynameisgrax
> Necron Monolith
> Vs
> Filler
> ...


Pretty certain the Monolith cannot fire it's Particle Whip AND the Gauss Flux Arc in the same turn. Because Particle Whip is Ordnance you can either fire that OR the Flux Arc.

And those Witchblades must've got darn lucky. Bad luck Monolith.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Dude, your rolling is TERRIBLE! Oh well, grats craw, see you all in the next game


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Samules said:


> Zodd
> Ork Tankbustas
> -14 Boyz, 2 with tankhammers
> -1 Nob with powerklaw
> ...


That was to close for comfort :shok:

Looking forward to 2nd round . But no Monolith


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow that's some in-depth result on my fight there  "All the Warlocks die. The end."

And here I was being worried!

Oh, and lol at the monolith.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> And those Witchblades must've got darn lucky. Bad luck Monolith.


Not that lucky really, Warlocks have 2 Attacks (2 hand weapons), 3 on the charge so that's 24 attacks, so 12 hits at S9, so 2 Pens and 2 Glances on average. Then each of those pens have the normal 33% chance to Wreck is or better.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Goddamit fail ¬_¬
Vanilla marines can't shoot for shit *grumble*

Good game Lokis


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Well . . . breezed though that one, everything went according to plan :wacko:

Who does the Necron lord get to bore to death next?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Round two!

Dawnstar
29 Shoota Boys w/ 2 Rokkit Launcha's
1 Nob w/ Power Claw, Rokkit Launcha and Bosspole
Vs
ckcrawford
Great Unclean One
-Breath of Chaos
-Aura of Decay
-Cloud of Flies
-unholy might
-instrument of chaos

Well… The blubber takes two wounds from the wall of lead and deals none with its morning breath. (btw I’m treating aura of decay as a large blast that doesn’t scatter so the breath of chaos was better on average, I just rolled 5 1-3s). The boyz charge screaming like maniacs and tear the unclean one apart. The warboss now has a rotting hide table cloth for his blood angel armor tea set.

Dawnstar moves on in search of new teatime accessories.

lokis222
Daemon Prince
-Iron hide,
-Unholy might
-Mark of tzeentch
-Bolt of tzeentch
-Breath of chaos
-Boon of mutation
Vs
VicGin
Necron Lord
-Warscythe
-Phase Shifter
-Phylactery 
-Destroyer Body

The Necron resists the boon of mutation and takes a wound from the prince before whiffing with his scythe. The prince drops the lord in close combat but the lord gets up again with three wounds and deals a wound to the prince for none in return. The prince makes his fearless save and wiffs with the boon again then deals two wounds in close combat. The necron runs and is caught and destroyed. No well be back for him.

Lokis222 moves on.

Ork Tankbustas
-14 Boyz, 2 with tankhammers
-1 Nob with powerklaw
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor
(Again)

A regular and the embolden warlock are blown apart and 11 boys are burned to death. Both tankhammers and 1 regular boy are diced leaving only the nob and his good buddy larry. Larry smacks both regular locks while the nob crushes a destructor leaving only three. They eat lightning. Lots of lightning.

Filler moves on.

Eyescrossed
5 Dark Eldar Beastmasters (one with a Venom Blade), 
-8 Razorwing Flocks 
-5 Khymerae 
Vs
MetalHandKerchief
20 DE Kabalites
- 2 Dark Lances
- Blaster

Dark eldar on dark eldar action! Two Kabalites are gunned down by splinter pods. One Khymerae is killed and a flock is reduced to one wound. Six Kabalites are munched by the Khymerae and one more murdered by the beastmasters. A flock is downed but the kabalites are finished off.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I think I might be after a nice coffee table for my tea set next 

Well fought ckcrawford


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I will laugh if either the filler wins or those bloody beastmaster. I think after two games with them now, that they are really strong.

GG vicgin.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Woo, moved on! Good game, MetalHandkerchief


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> I will laugh if either the filler wins or those bloody beastmaster. I think after two games with them now, that they are really strong.
> 
> GG vicgin.


'Cause this is Fillerrr, filler yeah! You're fighting for your life against some- filler, filler FILLERRR!

(sung to the tune of "Thriller")


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I wanna be filler! They are cool.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice fight lokis222!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Samules said:


> Ork Tankbustas
> -14 Boyz, 2 with tankhammers
> -1 Nob with powerklaw
> Vs
> ...


Damn, him Filler is nasty, hate those pointy-ears :threaten:
Good Luck everybody :wink:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Methinks the fillers are a tad OP :wink:

I say bring back Makari.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Dawnstar
29 Shoota Boys w/ 2 Rokkit Launcha's
1 Nob w/ Power Claw, Rokkit Launcha and Bosspole
Vs
lokis222
Daemon Prince
-Iron hide,
-Unholy might
-Mark of tzeentch
-Bolt of tzeentch
-Breath of chaos
-Boon of mutation

The prince eats a wall of lead and takes three wounds! To add insult to injury he only kills one boy with his breath. However he is no pushover in combat and kills three boyz, but it is just not enough and he becomes a brand new coffee table for the warboss!


Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor
Vs
Eyescrossed
5 Dark Eldar Beastmasters (one with a Venom Blade), 
-8 Razorwing Flocks 
-5 Khymerae 

Nine wounds are dealt to the razorwings and a khymerae is lost. All the regular locks and a destructor lock are lost to the splinter pods in return and the rest are made birdfood.

Third place round:

lokis222
Daemon Prince
-Iron hide,
-Unholy might
-Mark of tzeentch
-Bolt of tzeentch
-Breath of chaos
-Boon of mutation
Vs
Filler
8 Warlocks
Enhance, Embolden, 3 Destructor
The Prince turns one eldar into a spawn and their efforts do nothing in return. Two warlocks attack the spawn and kill it before it can fight back. Two wounds are dealt to the prince. One of the destructor locks is killed. Another regular lock is turned into a spawn and the warlocks multicharge them and finish them.

Well filler takes third place but I’ll go ahead and give the third place rep to lokis222. :biggrin:



Now the final showdown… Beasts versus Greenskins.

Dawnstar
29 Shoota Boys w/ 2 Rokkit Launcha's
1 Nob w/ Power Claw, Rokkit Launcha and Bosspole
Vs
Eyescrossed
5 Dark Eldar Beastmasters (one with a Venom Blade), 
-8 Razorwing Flocks 
-5 Khymerae 

Eight wounds are taken by the raorwings and khymerae take four and save one. Only six boyz are killed between shooting and close combat due to high toughness. Once the wall of green meat slows down there are three razorwing flocks and a khymerae. Then the nob goes. He wipes another razor flock and his klaw swipe at the khymerae is ignored. One razorwing with two wound survives the volley of fire. It is crushed in close combat.

The warboss now has some combat drugs to use as milk for his tes along with some meat pastries on the side! His tea set is complete!:drinks:


Six rep for Dawnstar, four for eyescrossed and two for lokis.
See you next round!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well fought people 

What's the plan for the next round? Maybe something like troops only?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I was thinking make some random unit generation charts and have a test of endurance. Perhaps 150 point random units against 350 point player units. Whoever survives the longest wins.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Why not, 200 unit of your choice, but players don't fight each other. Instead they have wave after wave of different units e.g. 3 rippers, then 3 scarabs, then 10 gaunts, then 8 ork boyz, then maybe 5 space marines, then 1 paladin. Player who fights it all the way through wins (or goes to the next round if there are multiples). If there's a next round, then make the unit survive against an unlimited number of gretchin, and whoever causes the most casualties wins. No monstrous creatures, vehicles or walkers obviously.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

GG everyone. Wall of Orks again prove the WAAAAAAGGGHHHHHHHH rules. :laugh:

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds good ezekiel, I might use that but I'll still use the shoot, shoot, assault like I did this game, it adds viability to shooty units.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

WAAAAAGH!

My Orks finally have that complete tea set!

Good fighting everyone


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, second place  well fought, guys!


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

GG all and congrats Dawnstar :clapping:

Thanks for rolling Samules!!


----------

